# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Taiwan Companies hold high expectaion on LED industry

## imigyjunia

Two electronics companies based in Taiwan recently announced their sales goals for 2011 and expected to see the boom of LED industry in Taiwan. One of the companies  


These Taiwan-based LED manufactures also begin to promote their own brands while expanding their market. With sound reputation being established and the existing advantages of being based in Asia, it is indeed reasonable to expect the LED industry to boom in Taiwan in near future.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

This Post has been edited to remove links to a company that was attempting to misuse the PACCIN Forum for promotional purposes. 
As an Information Network many of our most valuable contributors are suppliers of materials and service providers within the collections care field. Almost without exception they participate ethically both on this site and on our list serve by providing useful information about the characteristics and availability of the tools, and materials we need to be effective in the work we do.
This post provided no such useful information about the products or their use. It indicated no insight or even familiarity with the issues and concerns found in our field,  and instead functioned only as a somewhat underhanded advertisement. 
This tactic represents an abuse of this Forum and by extension demonstrates a lack of respect for the community it serves. Though this kind of activity speaks for itself by demonstrating a profound lack of professionalism signifying not a company that should patronized but instead avoided, rather than casting aspersions on the specific parties involved, I have just removed the content in the post that identifies and links to the company in question.
Leaving the post in place along with this reply is intended to help reinforce the distinctions of what is and is not appropriate behavior on this Forum.
Ashley

----------

